# Anyone have room for another diver anytime in the next week?



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

I ship out for San Diego (and then on to Guam:thumbsup on the 1st of August. Trying to get in as much diving as possible before then. Let me know if your boat has extra room and ya wanna go anytime before then. Be happy to play divemaster and throw in some gas money/beers.

-Wilson
901-262-9319


----------

